# Oil pastel drawing of my betta



## PenelopeBetta (Sep 17, 2014)

I was a Studio Art minor in college. I've made a lot of art, but I must say this is a piece that I'm especially proud of!
-PenelopeBetta


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is awesome!


----------

